# Versachuck ? a good choice ?



## Rhossydd (1 Mar 2014)

I'm looking at buying a 4 jaw chuck for my Tyme Avon lathe. The headstock has a very unusual thread, so I'm limited to only two choices the Versachuck or Axminster Evolution sk114. (I really don't want to try using thread adaptors in other chucks and both chucks can be refitted with new backplates should I change lathe in the future).

The Versachuck is cheaper, both for the chuck and all it's accessories, so might be first choice at the moment. However if the Axi is significantly better I might be able to find extra investment and/or wait for a deal to bring the price down.

The problem is without having used both it's a difficult decision to make. Anyone been fortunate enough to have used both and have any insight they'd like to share ?


----------



## Spindle (1 Mar 2014)

Hi

No direct experience of either chuck but the Axi does not utilise a backplate, I'm not sure how they cater for the differing threads advertised, I guess it's via directly threading the body or via inserts. Any owners care to advise?

Regards Mick


----------



## Rhossydd (1 Mar 2014)

Spindle":3oze1vur said:


> I'm not sure how they cater for the differing threads advertised, I guess it's via directly threading the body or via inserts.


From the photographs on the web site; It looks like they use a threaded insert that has two fixing points. In theory it should be possible to buy a new insert for a different lathe.
Not really very different to using a backplate assembly, but keeps the overall length shorter which seems a good feature.

EDIT:
That's wrong, given the following information from Chas.


----------



## CHJ (1 Mar 2014)

As far as I'm aware the new Axi Evolution Chucks are direct threaded, no changeable inserts.
One of the most annoying aspects of the new design, the two threaded holes you can see are the grub screw locations for the weird locking system first designed into the chucks that locks the chuck to your lathe spindle.
Later superseded by the introduction of versions with rear extension collars to mimic an ISO back plate to allow adequate lathe spindle nose clearance on some lathes and an alternate locking system that allowed locking of chuck and removal with piece still mounted.

The Versa chuck is a sound chuck, not quite up to the old Axi precision chuck build standard but runs it a close second, it has the advantage of taking standard ISO backplates and is easily adapted to changing lathe spindle standards.

I use one in the mix with a couple of the old Axi precision versions and in use there is little difference other than chuck key size when it comes to selecting one or the other for a particular task or jaw set.

Just as a personal opinion if you go for the Versa Chuck I would recommend that you have the Axi compatible jaw carriers version, this then gives you a wide choice of accessory jaws with a long standing pedigree that are readily available and unlikely to change standards.


----------



## Rhossydd (1 Mar 2014)

Thanks for that Chas, some interesting and useful points there.


> the two threaded holes you can see are the grub screw locations for the weird locking system first designed into the chucks that locks the chuck to your lathe spindle


Not sure that sounds very desirable, given I'm taking my present chuck off and on a lot.
If the chuck has a fixed thread that makes it a LOT less appealing anyway. A shame I liked the idea of stainless steel in my less than perfectly dry workshop.


> *in use there is little difference*


I think that's the key factor. If they both work the same, save the money and buy more accessories/wood/wine.


> I would recommend that you have the Axi compatible jaw carriers version, this then gives you a wide choice of accessory jaws with a long standing pedigree that are readily available and unlikely to change standards.


That was the plan I was working to. I like the look of the Versachuck's own jaws that are Axi compatible anyway.

Looks like a trip to Didcot will be on the cards soon


----------



## Spindle (1 Mar 2014)

Rhossydd":2sudjq90 said:


> Not really very different to using a backplate assembly, but keeps the overall length shorter which seems a good feature.



Hi

Using a backplate will add approximately the same extension to the chuck as would an insert thread adaptor - the only way to reduce the total length is to use direct threaded chucks. Personally I wouldn't restrict my choice of chucks based on their total length unless my lathe bed dictated it, an additional 10mm introduced by either a backplate or insert adaptor is not going to make any appreciable difference to wear or operational characteristics.

If the intent is to purchase only one chuck then the capability of the Versachuck to accept all other manufacturers jaws would swing the decision for me.

Regards Mick


----------



## CHJ (1 Mar 2014)

The versa chuck has different carriers available to suit other makes of accessory jaws, if you are visiting in person make sure you pick the chuck set off the shelf that has the Axi compatible carriers and also make sure you get the correct back plate to suit your lathe. (you may have to ask for the set to be made up for you anyway as your thread version may not already be boxed up)

This is the construction of the Evolution, as you can see there is not sufficient material in the central core diameter to accommodate thread adaptors.


----------



## Spindle (1 Mar 2014)

Hi Chas

Not sure I understand your point there - why could you not buy the M33 x 3.5mm chuck and fit industry standard thread adaptors to it?

Regards Mick


----------



## CHJ (1 Mar 2014)

Spindle":1bmstvmq said:


> Hi Chas
> 
> Not sure I understand your point there - why could you not buy the M33 x 3.5mm chuck and fit industry standard thread adaptors to it?
> 
> Regards Mick



No reason at all if currently readily available adaptors come with a 33 X 3.5mm male thread, my only experience of using chucks with changeable inserts some years ago was that they were not 33 X 3.5 internals.


----------



## Rhossydd (1 Mar 2014)

Spindle":lzg8gt31 said:


> Using a backplate will add approximately the same extension to the chuck as would an insert thread adaptor - the only way to reduce the total length is to use direct threaded chucks.


Mick, I think you've missed my error in assessing the photo on the APT site. I'd wrongly assumed that the centre part was a threaded insert held in my the two threads on the side on the insert. If that had been correct the chuck would have been thinner and I considered that to be a good feature.
Chas has pointed out my assumptions were wrong and that the stainless thread centre isn't removable, but part of the main part of the chuck. As shown in the previous exploded diagram.
As my OP stated, I really don't want to go down the route of threaded inserts. So that rules out the sk114 for me.


----------



## Spindle (1 Mar 2014)

Rhossydd":qogtvfhg said:


> As my OP stated, I really don't want to go down the route of threaded inserts. So that rules out the sk114 for me.



Hi

I think we're both confused now  

The SK 114 comes in M25 x 2 option, (which I believe is the spindle thread on a Tyme Avon), and therefore will not require an insert.

If you consider a thinner chuck to be advantageous why add 10mm by using a chuck fitted with a backplate and how is that any different to adding 10mm by fitting an insert?

Regards Mick


----------



## dickm (1 Mar 2014)

Not sure why you are so set against threaded adaptors, although there may not be any available off the shelf for the Avon - certainly not now that it's been discontinued for so long. Less overhang than with a backplate and no reason to be less precise for a given quality of engineering. One of the chucks on my Mystro, which is another odd thread, actually has a home made adaptor and works fine. Its Avon predecessor relied on re-threaded Craft supplies chuck bodies, though it's not a course to be recommended.
If the OP has a friendly model engineer, they would probably be able to produce an adaptor and since several of the chucks use the same female thread for adaptors, this could offer more choice and versatility.


----------



## petercharlesfagg (1 Mar 2014)

For what it;s worth!

I have been using a Versachuck for the last 4 years on my ancient Record lathe and I can recommend for its versatility! (Strange that!)

It may not be the most up to date or refined chuck but it does what is intended to do.

As for utilising all the jaw sets, I do feel that all the rivalry and competition amongst makers of others chucks makes the individual chuck rather an expensive item whereas the Versachuck is so much easier in using others jaws to achieve exactly the same results as other makes.

I used to have (4) chucks but now I need only (2).

Please try and see one in use it makes any choices that much easier.

Regards, Peter.


----------



## Rhossydd (1 Mar 2014)

Spindle":3obi8wds said:


> I think we're both confused now
> ....
> The SK 114 comes in M25 x 2 option, (which I believe is the spindle thread on a Tyme Avon), and therefore will not require an insert.


I'm not confused at all. If you read the OP, I originally thought, wrongly I now know, that the sk114 could have the thread inserts changed, so would be easily adaptable if I change lathe at some future time.
I was wrong.

I don't want to buy a chuck with a 25mm x2mm fixed thread as it would be unable to be upgraded and the resale value would be pretty poor given how few Avons are still in use.


----------



## Rhossydd (1 Mar 2014)

dickm":180x5pdh said:


> Not sure why you are so set against threaded adaptors,


I've had too much experience of trying to deal with thread adaptors (in different industries) that are stuck. If I don't have to use that system I won't.

It looks like the Versachuck won't be any worse than the alternatives in real use, it's upgradable, it's cheaper and I can get a backplate to fit. What's not to like ? choice made.


----------



## Dalboy (1 Mar 2014)

I have the patriot chuck with two inserts one for a 3/4" x 16 and the other for 1" x 8 I have owned it since I began some 5 or more years ago and have never had a problem in changing them. Like any chuck with regular cleaning and removing the insert at regular intervals then whichever chuck you go for you should not have any problems.


----------



## finneyb (1 Mar 2014)

Do you need or want indexing? Evolution has it, I don't know about the VersaChuck.

Brian


----------



## CHJ (1 Mar 2014)

finneyb":4h6bdakf said:


> Do you need or want indexing? Evolution has it, I don't know about the VersaChuck.
> 
> Brian



VersaChuck:-


----------



## Rhossydd (1 Mar 2014)

finneyb":3dq0b41y said:


> Do you need or want indexing?


No


----------



## gregmcateer (1 Mar 2014)

Versa definitely has indexing - I've got two. One new, one secondhand. Both in great condition. I'm no pro turner, but am very happy with them.
Greg


----------



## Doug B (2 Mar 2014)

petercharlesfagg":201n73yi said:


> For what it;s worth!
> 
> I have been using a Versachuck for the last 4 years on my ancient Record lathe and I can recommend for its versatility! (Strange that!)
> 
> ...



Completely agree, since getting a Versa chuck a few years ago it has become the mainstay of my turning.


----------



## Bodrighy (2 Mar 2014)

The tyme Avon spindle is 25mm x 2mm and you can get an adapter for it to fit a supa nova chuck which I run on my Tyme so I would imagine that you can get one for the versa chuck. Ask Peter Childs, where I got mine from. 

Pete


----------



## woodturnerEric (4 Mar 2014)

I`ve had a Versa Chuck for 8yrs now and its the best investment I`ve made,the versatilty is unmatched by any other chuck,you can buy jaw carriers for almost all the other chuck jaws on the market,so your choice of jaws is unrivaled by any other make on the market,and as for wearing out that some complain of,mines had alot of use in 8yrs and is still as good as new,i don`t know what they do to wear them out,but mines fine,and it is also concentric,some have had trouble with this,again mines good,I`d reccomend it to anyone,cheers,

Eric.


----------



## OldWood (9 Mar 2014)

A warning I'll give about the Versachuck is that the seller having had the original chucks made in China, now has an Indian supplier and the jaw carriers are no longer compatible as I have found to my irritation. Just bear this in mind that one of the trade offs of the lower price is that this re-sourcing might occur again.

Rob


----------



## Rhossydd (9 Mar 2014)

Thanks for that, Rob. Hopefully the ISO standard backplate should remain an option and allow a lathe change in future if needed.

I bought one earlier this week. Quality control issues still seem to be difficult though. They went through each set of jaws I bought (Axminster compatible, plus the two pairs of engineers jaws) to check they fitted and work OK before handing the chuck over. On one hand a nice touch, but on the other it suggests they're not over confident themselves it will all work out of the box.
Unfortunately they didn't check the dovetail jaws plates I also bought and when I got home found that one set of their own jaws didn't fit. A genuine Axminster set do fit, so I may buy any extras from them instead. The Axi stuff also seems better finished too.
Hopefully a replacement set are in the post to me, but I could have done without having to pay to post the duff set back having driven to Didcot to buy the whole system.
I'd recommend anyone buying one in person to sit and check it all works before leaving, chucks and parts are expensive bits to post. Take plenty of cloths, it's all covered in oil too.

It remains a good deal if you want something that ought to have a degree of 'future proofing'.


----------



## OldWood (9 Mar 2014)

I would confirm the quality control problems with the Versachucks. Despite my expressed concerns, the local turning club bought 6 of these chucks, a number of which then had to be fettled to work smoothly and had other issues to be sorted.

Rob


----------



## Rhossydd (11 Mar 2014)

Update;
My replacement jaws arrived today. They've obviously been opened and cleaned of oil before sending out to me, but still have the same fundamental problem. The inner most set of mounting holes have been drilled incorrectly and fitting them to the carriers is a very tight fit that will damage the mounting bolts in the long term. Obviously a duff batch.
<edit later>On very close inspection, the inner most mounting holes aren't actually round at all. It looks like they've been elongated to allow the jaws to fit prior to chemical blackening. So a duff match the "manufacturer" tried to make good.
What's poor is that not only are the parts not good enough, but Toolpost obviously aren't that bothered.

Not sure what to do now. Send them back for a refund ? that'll leave me out of pocket by £5.60 in postage, then buy some genuine Axminster ones that will be cheaper anyway <d'oh, should have spotted that before> or try to find someone that will remachine them to fit well.

NOT IMPRESSED


----------



## Rhossydd (11 Mar 2014)

Further update;

I've now been contacted by Peter at Toolpost and he's sending a complete assembled set of carriers and dovetail jaws to replace the faulty jaws I've received.

A fair and reasonable solution I hope.


----------



## themackay (11 Mar 2014)

Its a shame that so much manufacturing is outsourced to countries that cant consistently manufacture to a reasonable standard no doubt some of the work is done by kids for a pittance just so we can have something a little bit cheaper and more than likely a much larger profit margin for the importer/retailer Im sure a lot of people on here dont mind paying a bit more for made in UK/Europe quality.
Sorby can make chucks here so can Axminster just a shame Toolpost cant have the Versachuck made here then I might buy oneeven if it did cost a bit more
Alan


----------



## Rhossydd (11 Mar 2014)

themackay":1seqa2ra said:


> dont mind paying a bit more for made in UK/Europe quality.


Absolutely, it's just a shame no one else makes such a versatile chuck system. I'd certainly have been happy to pay a lot more for a well made, stainless steel chuck system made in the UK. 

The ironic aspect is that genuine dovetail jaws from Axminster are cheaper than the Toolpost Versachuck ones and seem far better finished.


----------



## Dalboy (11 Mar 2014)

Well I have got the Patriot chuck and have had it for some 8 years I am so pleased with it that if I wanted a second chuck there is no contest. The other day I had a query about it they where kind enough to send replacement screws even though it was just a question about the type of screws they used, I also got the reply to my question. Service like that is what I want


----------



## toolpost (12 Mar 2014)

Thanks for the comments vis-a-vis the Versachuck. When I "invented" the chuck my sole aim was to prevent future beginners ever getting into the state that I was in, owning five different, mutually incompatible chucks within two years. Why none of the "Big guys" ever did it before I have no idea - excepting for the obvious one that in doing so you lock yourself out of the (often lucrative) after-market scene. (Think ink-jet printers and cartridges.)

The important thing for everyone to clearly understand is that we are a small company and that I'm in it because I'm a wood turner: therefore I don't want any woodturner to struggle - therefore if anyone is having a problem with a Versachuck, I invite them to contact me, directly. In terms of getting satisfaction from using a Versachuck, this forum has no role (though it has lots of other values that we should not dismiss lightly). If you have a problem with a Versachuck, then there's only one port of call you need and that's The ToolPost. Call me, or email me, or call in and see me. I'd sooner talk chucks and solve technical problems than do the blank-blank accounts! (To have time to do a bit of turning would be even better though.)

Maybe I can throw some light on, even correct, some of the other observations made.

The Versachuck was never made in China. (That was a similar-looking chuck retailed by another, much larger organisation, currently apparently seeking world dominance (!) and well-known to us all.) That chuck did suffer from unplanned jaw incompatibility with its predecessors and was withdrawn after its second iteration. The Versachuck is made in India and always has been, by a small family-run business which primarily makes engineering chucks - upon one of which the Versachuck is based, as were its illustrious forebears such as the much-lamented Super Precision chuck from APTC.

All Versachuck backplates feature 24 indexing holes. We have backplates to suit the popular spindle threads, as listed on the website, and an adaptive backplate that allows us to make it fit an even wider range, albeit at the addition of the cost of the adaptor (which we buy in).

We have looked at having the chuck made in the UK but unfortunately we are faced with two major hurdles. 1) we can't find anyone that can produce a chuck for us because of the specialised machinery required for making parts such as the scroll - which is why Axminster make the Evolution in house, I believe and 2) when we have tried getting a costing for the final machining, let alone the rough turning (which no-one here seems to want to do) it is priced in the stratosphere. We do have one style of jaws which are manufactured in the UK and which we had to buy in to cover a supply shortfall. They are well;-made by a company whom we used for some of our other machining jabs - but we make no money in selling them - and we are a business. You may not love us, but if it costs me money to stay in business, we won't be able to stay in business. (Would you like to buy a woodturning supply company?) We buy British where and when we can but, despite the fine words I read in some of the posts, the wider audience - and you need a wide audience to get anywhere near critical numbers for manufactured parts - are not prepared to pay "a bit extra" (and it may be more than a bit) for fine old British manufacture. How I wish!

Given that there have been, and sometimes still are, vexing issues with the Versachuck why do we continue to work so damned hard to produce it? Simply because my original concept, my vision, has not changed. No other chuck in the wide world offers the jaw interchangeability that is featured by the Versachuck. We can mount the jaws of at least six manufacturers onto the single chuck body and that gives the user the choice of a vast range of workholding possibilities for the price of one reasonably economical chuck - lower in retail price, incidentally, than any of those mentioned in dispatches, above. That still has to be worth something to the keen woodturner. If not, tell me and I can save myself a whole lot of heartache and cash. I believe in what we are trying to do, but I gave up hopes of making it as a saint a long time ago.

Finally, I do not wish to appear rude or disrespectful to either the fine folk who run this excellent forum, nor to any other contributors, but I have to make it clear that I will not be monitoring this thread on a regular basis. I run a busy small business on a shoestring and simply don't have the time available - and I'm too damned old and tired to stay awake more than 24/7. If anyone has any real issues to resolve, rather than simply wanting to chew fat and throw stones, then please simply contact me directly - remembering that is the route to resolution. 

Thanks for listening and for any reasoned response.


----------



## jpt (12 Mar 2014)

Well said Peter =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Rhossydd (13 Mar 2014)

Further update;
As promised a set of jaws arrived complete and assembled onto carriers. The assemblies fits my chuck perfectly and has resolved my concerns about the long term use of dovetail jaws that don't fit correctly.

As the OP of this thread and having now spoken with Peter at Toolpost about the issues I've had and seen them resolved. I'd like to respond to his posting;

No one here has criticised the concept or design of the chuck at all. It's pretty much beyond reproach. The problems some people have experienced is with quality control of chuck or accessories.
It's a bit of a curious situation. You've designed a fantastic product that should never become obsolete and ought to be a "Just buy it once" product that lasts a lifetime, but it seems to be built down to a price, rather than up to a premium specification that could to command a premium price.
The chuck costs less than many of the gouges you sell, but they could be considered 'consumables' as they'll get ground down to uselessness eventually.

What really puzzles me is why the faulty batch of jaws weren't returned to the manufacturer as unacceptable. A manufacturer of engineering tooling ought to be able to drill a 5.5mm hole in the correct place +/- 0.25mm.
If returning faulty stock means an item being unavailable for a while, well that's no insurmountable problem for most people making this sort of investment.
However being supplied a poor quality component repeatedly isn't good business practice.



toolpost":mgmmchky said:


> Why none of the "Big guys" ever did it before I have no idea - excepting for the obvious one thatlock yourself out of the (often lucrative) after-market scene. (Think ink-jet printers and cartridges.)


This isn't a particularly good analogy. Domestic ink jet printers are usually sold at cost price or even less, the manufacturers then reclaim the loss through the sales of ink later throughout the printer's life. The important difference here is that ink is a consumable that is essential to make the printer function. With a woodturning chuck, once you've bought it no further items are needed to use it. You might buy a few extra accessories for it in future, but they aren't needed and there's not much to break and replace.
In practice in the last twenty years I've bought litres of ink jet printer ink for several different printers, but in the same period have spent nothing to use my old Henry Taylor Master chuck bought back in 1988.



> In terms of getting satisfaction from using a Versachuck, this forum has no role


If you mean 'satisfaction' in the sense of resolving defects in goods, yes, obviously the retailer should always be the first place to contact.
Which is fine if one isn't in a hurry about an issue or might just want to find out if it's a user problem, rather than a mechanical problem. No one likes contacting a supplier about a 'problem' only to be embarrassed by finding out it's the user that is at fault.
There's a lot of good advice for using and getting the most from woodturning kit here and a lot of people are very grateful for it.
That advice can also be very quick. People often get helpful responses within an hour or two. Just how fast do you expect to be able to respond to support requests ? I waited more than 24hrs for a reply to my initial problem, then had to send a second email to get any reply and that was mid-week. For any business doing online trading waiting more than 24hrs for a reply during the working week isn't really good enough now. It's also worth remembering that effective peer to peer support reduces the supplier's own burden, many businesses now encourage that (eg Adobe), some even completely rely on it (eg Giff-Gaff).



> Finally, I do not wish to appear rude or disrespectful to either the fine folk who run this excellent forum, nor to any other contributors, but I have to make it clear that I will not be monitoring this thread on a regular basis


That's a shame.
Manufacturers and retailers are usually welcomed to participate in forums like this when they add their expertise and insight. In return that can often generate goodwill towards them and thus increased sales.
It also allows a degree of damage limitation if they can be seen to quickly help any customers having problems with their products.
Keeping an eye on the woodturning forum here isn't an onerous or time consuming task, just a few minutes every lunchtime might prove quite profitable.

The first step for many people buying anything now is to do a Google search to find retailers and opinions. Type Versachuck into Google and this forum is the second hit.
It's simply good business practice now to engage with your customers and potential customers online through social media. Ignore it at your peril.


----------



## Grahamshed (13 Mar 2014)

Many words of wisdom there Rhossydd . There is more than one dealer I have spent reasonable amounts of money with because of their presence on here.


----------



## Spindle (13 Mar 2014)

Grahamshed":2krtj08l said:


> There is more than one dealer I have spent reasonable amounts of money with because of their presence on here.



Hi

And there lies a bit of a rub. 

It's a little ironic that the suppliers / manufacturers that don't have to demonstrate good customer relationships with regard to promptly addressing customer issues with imperfect goods because their goods meet customer expectations have a lower profile than those who promptly act to resolve issues of their own making.

Ah Well Mick


----------



## OldWood (13 Mar 2014)

The above posts on Peter Hemsley's input on these chucks I think highlight the problem that exists, and that maybe the philosophy applied to the selling of these chucks is incorrect.

We have on one hand a design that gives a remarkable amount of flexibility, but then Mr Hemsley has created a rod for his own back in targeting such a design at the bottom end of the market such that quality control in the manufacture of the chuck is the production element that suffers. From my experience of these chucks (my own and the 6 that the local club bought) it is not the scroll or the body that is the problem but the jaw carriers; this seems somewhat ironic when he states that it is the making of the scroll that is the difficult part and cannot now be done in this country - shame upon us! 

I have an early production item and had to get assistance in achieving a smooth operation of the carriers; this chuck now works well, though I do have concerns on its concentric accuracy, but maybe all woodworking chucks suffer this. The six above were bought some years later and not dissimilar problems existed. What was really concerning was that my early carriers would not fit these later bodies, which rather implies I will not be able to get additional carriers that fit.

It may well be that this chucks versatility is attractive to some turners and maybe novices get sucked in, but it's the low price that make them sell and I'm not convinced that these are not actually a bit of a pig-in-a-poke - I wouldn't buy one again.

Rob


----------



## Grahamshed (13 Mar 2014)

Spindle":20oswglp said:


> Grahamshed":20oswglp said:
> 
> 
> > There is more than one dealer I have spent reasonable amounts of money with because of their presence on here.
> ...


That is not what I meant at all. Take one example, that of Workshop Heaven. No problems there at all that I am aware of but his presence here, introduced me to a 'shop' that I had not known about and the way he is talked about encouraged me to go there and spend money.
Ok, he is not going to get rich from what I spend but I bet I am only one of many that found out about WH here.


----------



## Sheptonphil (13 Mar 2014)

And Ian at Tuff Saws, would never of happened across these superb blades if not for the collective opinions on this forum. 

Phil


----------



## Rhossydd (13 Mar 2014)

Sheptonphil":3a0linzd said:


> And Ian at Tuff Saws, would never of happened across these superb blades if not for the collective opinions on this forum


A great example. He's someone who offers outstanding support for his customers, as well as a great product. A reply by text on a Saturday afternoon ? that's the sort of service that ensures repeat custom for many years.


----------



## Silverbirch (13 Mar 2014)

Rhossyd,

As a Versachuck owner, I wholeheartedly agree with the very well expressed points made in your last post .

Ian


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (14 Mar 2014)

I own a Versachuck, but stayed clear of this topic because it is the Model T, and not one of the bigger models I assume are being discussed. From my personal perspective, I would not hesitate to recommend this chuck to beginners like me, with little or no previous experience. Peter spent a lot of time guiding me through the purchasing process, for what was probably very little profit for him in the end. I sourced my thread adapter from Charnwood to fit the ML8, and Peter included an adapter which fits my DML36 - before I made any decision about upgrading. 
I took delivery of the chuck, screwed it on to the lathe and used it. Just like that. Yes it uses tommy bars rather than a key, but there are 4 holes on each part of the chuck meaning it can easily be used one handed. My only gripe, if you can call it that is that I bent, then snapped the supplied tommy bars. This is probably due to me being very heavy handed. (carpal tunnel syndrome & whitefinger - so little or no feeling in my hands) The job of the tommy bars is currently being done by a couple of ground down unimat bars.
One of the things that attracted me to the Versachuck was the compatibility with other jaw makes, and the keen price. My hobby is run on a very tight budget, and bang for bucks is extremely important to me. In that respect the chuck ticks every single box.


----------



## chipmunk (14 Mar 2014)

As far as I'm aware only Axminster and Versachuck chucks provide replaceable accessory mounting jaws which are, by their nature, precise components. The upshot is that both chuck jaw slides and jaws need to be consistently produced to tollerances over all batches and all production runs. No other chuck manufacturers have this problem to my knowledge - Most of them can change dimensions at will - the only thing they have to maintain is consistency over one set of jaws in one chuck.

I do not own a Versachuck but have several Axminster chucks and I can tell you that Axminster are not immune from precision issues with regard to their chucks and jaws over time either. I had a problem with one chuck failing to fit my existing jaw carriers and this was able to be resolved between me and Axminster - with me fettling the chuck with a needle file to fit the jaws. 

To claim that you'd buy this stuff if it was well engineered at any price and to slate someone for making to a price is a bit naiive IMHO. As stated above most of us buy on price at the end of the day otherwise we'd all probably own OneWay lathes or VB's and not be bothered about chucks with compatible jaws but would have chucks for each set of jaws.

The OP has his problem fixed apparently satisfactorily but still seems to know the Toolpost's business better than the Toolpost's proprietor - interesting.

HTH
Jon


----------



## Grahamshed (14 Mar 2014)

I think he was talking about aspects of a business that he didn't much like. As a customer he is entitled to his opinion about that. Just as the rest of us are entitled to agree or disagree.


----------



## Mark Hancock (14 Mar 2014)

chipmunk":3vwhp50z said:


> As far as I'm aware only Axminster and Versachuck chucks provide replaceable accessory mounting jaws which are, by their nature, precise components. The upshot is that both chuck jaw slides and jaws need to be consistently produced to tollerances over all batches and all production runs. No other chuck manufacturers have this problem to my knowledge - Most of them can change dimensions at will - the only thing they have to maintain is consistency over one set of jaws in one chuck.
> 
> I do not own a Versachuck but have several Axminster chucks and I can tell you that Axminster are not immune from precision issues with regard to their chucks and jaws over time either. I had a problem with one chuck failing to fit my existing jaw carriers and this was able to be resolved between me and Axminster - with me fettling the chuck with a needle file to fit the jaws.
> 
> ...



Well said Jon =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

I have just read through this entire thread a couple of times and am somewhat bemused by the whole thing. I was going to write a response but have decided to refrain.


----------



## Rhossydd (14 Mar 2014)

chipmunk":3fz25jg7 said:


> To claim that you'd buy this stuff if it was well engineered at any price and to slate someone for making to a price is a bit naiive IMHO.


I've not said at all. Please have the courtesy to read what I actually write and comment on that only.
My words were "a premium price" in the context of a well made product that may last a lifetime, that could also be described as simple 'good value'.
There is an established market for 'premium' priced tools both in wood turning and in woodwork generally. Lie-Neilson or Veritas hand tools both command premium prices, as do many of the specialist hollowing tools or signature bowl gouges.


> The OP has his problem fixed apparently satisfactorily but still seems to know the Toolpost's business better than the Toolpost's proprietor


We all know when a business we patronise works well for us and we also know when they fail to meet expectations. Often it takes an independent view to see where a business can improve it's performance. Do you think it's good business practice to send out warranty replacements that you know are faulty ?


----------



## Mark Hancock (14 Mar 2014)

Rhossydd":3ngherc6 said:


> Do you think it's good business practice to send out warranty replacements that you know are faulty ?


You appear to be saying that Toolpost knew they were sending you faulty replacements?


----------



## Rhossydd (14 Mar 2014)

Mark Hancock":193mmw6m said:


> You appear to be saying that Toolpost knew they were sending you faulty replacements?


Correct.
Maybe Toolpost would argue that they weren't faulty, but I was told they'd attempted to resolve the problem by filing out the mounting holes.
Simply filing the the bottom part of the hole oval doesn't address the problem with the higher part of the mounting hole not giving enough clearance to the allen cap head when tightened down.
Have a look at the photos;
This shows the misalignment of the original jaws bought.




This second photo shows the second set sent. Note the centre most mounting holes lack of concentricity.



I would describe that as faulty.
I should also point out that they'd said they'd tested them before dispatch.


----------



## Mark Hancock (14 Mar 2014)

Rhossydd":1gcw2nl8 said:


> Mark Hancock":1gcw2nl8 said:
> 
> 
> > You appear to be saying that Toolpost knew they were sending you faulty replacements?
> ...


So Toolpost attempted to solve the problem rather than you waiting for a new batch of jaws from the manufacturer?


----------



## Rhossydd (14 Mar 2014)

Mark Hancock":ndgo7pbx said:


> So Toolpost attempted to solve the problem rather than you waiting for a new batch of jaws from the manufacturer?


Yes. As I've said previously; They've supplied a set of jaws permanently fitted to a set of carriers. It's a solution to the problem.


----------



## chipmunk (14 Mar 2014)

Rhossydd":1gpbo5vb said:


> chipmunk":1gpbo5vb said:
> 
> 
> > To claim that you'd buy this stuff if it was well engineered at any price and to slate someone for making to a price is a bit naiive IMHO.
> ...



I'm sorry if you feel I misinterpreted your statements - I was really commenting on the general sentiments being expressed in several of the posts. You may have nuanced it a bit but I still feel that *in my opinion* and having read your posts that your comments are still somewhat unrealistic. 

To use your example, people buy Veritas and Lie Nielson as much for the heavily and expensively marketed brand as anything else and I would suggest that one guy in a turning shop in Oxford has to sell things that seem to offer _prima facie_ good value to succeed. That I think means competitively priced.

Jon


----------



## Rhossydd (14 Mar 2014)

chipmunk":ww2znhen said:


> your comments are still somewhat unrealistic.


In what way ? do you think there's no market at all for a premium lathe chuck ?
I'd suggest that the Axminster sk114 is pretty close to that now and from what I hear it sells well. It's well finished, made of quality materials with some elegant design enhancements that lift it beyond ordinary. If similar versatility to the Versachuck was added by way of an ISO standard backplate to fit any lathe, it would tick all the boxes for being a 'buy it once' premium product. It might not even add that much to the current retail price either given they make it in house. There would also be saving to be made in stock holding if you only need to carry one chuck body and some separate backplates to cover many customer requirements.


> To use your example, people buy Veritas and Lie Nielson as much for the heavily and expensively marketed brand


is their advertising budget really any bigger than anyone else's ? I don't see that myself. They attract attention by virtue of their exquisite build quality and high prices, not prolific advertising


> I would suggest that one guy in a turning shop in Oxford has to sell things that seem to offer _prima facie_ good value to succeed. That I think means competitively priced


Location simply isn't important. Some man called Styles started out in small town in Devon with ambition and has got a long way.
It comes down to choosing to either build down to price or up to a quality.


----------



## chipmunk (14 Mar 2014)

I take your point but don't entirely agree. The early Axminster chucks were not premium items if you remember them and I'd suggest to you that their bread-and-butter chucks, the Clubman variants, are where they make their sales even now rather than the SK114.

Jon


----------



## Rhossydd (14 Mar 2014)

chipmunk":xr6oyjcn said:


> I take your point but don't entirely agree .The early Axminster chucks were not....


Can you comment on what I actually write ?
We're discussing the issue of premium quality products and my comment was _specifically_ about about the top of the range sk114, not anything else.


----------



## Grahamshed (14 Mar 2014)

I am about to buy my first, and at my age I hope only, chuck and I am going for the SK114 because it is premium and therefore, I am hoping, built to a decent standard.


----------

